# The world exposed, Your world in photography.



## JohnCox (Jun 2, 2012)

The World Exposed | Your world in photography. This is my personal website where you can see my work and if you like it, buy un-matted un-framed pieces at cheap prices.
Hope you like it, comments welcome.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't see anything that jumped out at me as something I just had to have on my wall.

You do realize that we aren't really your target market, right?

As far as comments on the actual images, every one I saw seemed like it just had too large of a dynamic range for your sensor.  Overexposed skies and blocked up shadows.  Composition seems a bit scattered and none of the subjects jump out at me.

More often than not, I am wondering why you chose to push your shutter at that exact moment.

It also seemed like no matter which category I clicked on, I kept getting pretty much the same images.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 2, 2012)

For shooting as long as he claims, and showing as much as he claims, I would think there would be more than 10 images on his website.
If you are gonna spam your website here for some hits, I would think you would actually have some content.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2012)

shady I Urban really black hate color web art  sites Ken that Photography are images overcrowded  scape  with photo keywords.


----------



## Jeatley (Jun 2, 2012)

JohnCox said:


> The World Exposed | Your world in photography. This is my personal website where you can see my work and if you like it, buy un-matted un-framed* pieces at cheap prices.*
> Hope you like it, comments welcome.




I don't think I would ever include these words when advertising my products... CHeap to me means a cheap product


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2012)

You're stuck. Taking the same image over and over with different subjects. Same composition, likely one which you've experienced early success. You've gotten into a routine. Challenge yourself to 'suck' a little, and you'll free yourself of this monotonous drivel.

(most of these images look like composition studies, not significant works of art)


----------

